# Charlotte's Washington DC Haul - Very Pic Heavy =)



## emeraldjewels (Nov 15, 2008)

I came back from DC on wednesday, but have only just got round to taking photos of my haul. 

I saved for this trip for a year and took advantage of the good dollar rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't name everything as it would take forever, but ask me anything you like!

*MAC Haul*





Browns





Blues, Greens and Teals





Pinks and Purples





Highlights and Silvers/Greys





5 Eyeshadow Pallets and 1 Blush Pallet





Brushes





Face Stuff





Paintpots, Potted Eyeshadow, Fix+, Prep and Prime Spf 50





Red She Said Collection





Little Darlings





Holiday Brush Sets





Holiday Pallets and Lip Sets in Rose and Neutral


*Sephora Haul*







*Coastal Scents Haul*





88 Pallets in Shimmer and Original, Neutral Pallet and Gel Eyeliners

*Elizabeth Arden Haul*





This is a holiday gift set my Aunt gave me as a gift. She knows how addicted I am, especially as a lot of this was shipped to her house. lol!


*Drugstore Haul*






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 15, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!  Your haul is probably bigger than my entire collection!
I hope you had fun in DC....enjoy your brilliant haul!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... That's the greatest haul I've EVER seen!!!


----------



## gitts (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy Moly, what an extremely large haul.  You have probably hauled more at one time than I have hauled over the past two years.


----------



## funkymacgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

love it!!!! so i bought carmex yesterday...and boooo got the non cherry one which is the one i was going for ..is it any diff from the original???


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 15, 2008)

WHOA, what do you do for a living?! I'm in the wrong field, apparently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That highlights/silvers/grays palette is calling my name... And if you like false lashes, try E.L.F.'s (eyeslipsface.com), they have natural lash sets that are only $1 and I swear they're some of the best I've ever tried... I (shhhhh) even prefer them to MAC's subtler ones.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey hun! Great hall! I bet your kicking yourself for not going last June when the rate was exactly $2=£1 it was awesome. But its like 1.48 now right?

Let me know where you went in DC since I am going there at christmas!

I love your brush sets! I cant wait to see more vids on you tube! Lots of love!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for your comments, a haul like this will never happen again to me. lol!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkymacgirl* 

 
_love it!!!! so i bought carmex yesterday...and boooo got the non cherry one which is the one i was going for ..is it any diff from the original???_

 
I got the original one which I use all the time and love, the other is strawberry, it says new on the box with spf, I haven't tried it yet so I can't tell you the difference.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_WHOA, what do you do for a living?! I'm in the wrong field, apparently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That highlights/silvers/grays palette is calling my name... And if you like false lashes, try E.L.F.'s (eyeslipsface.com), they have natural lash sets that are only $1 and I swear they're some of the best I've ever tried... I (shhhhh) even prefer them to MAC's subtler ones._

 
Thanks, I just work in administration, but I knew this holiday was coming for over a year so I saved money each month for a big make-up haul, also i'm not married and don't have kids, so after I pay my bills the rest of my money is just for me. 

I will try that website, I'm new to false lashes and I've only used drugstore ones, but they are expensive here and I can only seem to get one use out of them. But $1 sounds good to me!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Hey hun! Great hall! I bet your kicking yourself for not going last June when the rate was exactly $2=£1 it was awesome. But its like 1.48 now right?

Let me know where you went in DC since I am going there at christmas!

I love your brush sets! I cant wait to see more vids on you tube! Lots of love!_

 

Thanks! I actually went to Las Vegas in June and a got some make up, but I wasn't into MAC then, so I made up for it now. And actually it wasn't too bad, I got a lot of dollars when the rate was good. I think the lowest I got was 1.67 in october. So I was lucky there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got all my mac at the Pentagon City Shopping Centre, since the tax is a bit less than in DC. But I did pop into the Georgetown MAC and Sephora and both were great.

I really recommend going on the monuments by moonlight trolly tour. It was amazing!

I want to do alot more videos, but I never seem to have the time.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 15, 2008)

Yummy....


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 15, 2008)

yowza!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG!!!! That's a huge haul. Do enjoy your new stuff.


----------



## bell21 (Nov 15, 2008)

amazing haul! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Nov 15, 2008)

:drools  :


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 15, 2008)

Whoaaa.. great holiday collection haul.. love those!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

Holyyyy. That's a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you haul at pentagon mall btw?


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Dizzayumm!! So much goodies...


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Lucky you!  This is one of the best hauls I have ever seen!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## LP_x (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy crap


----------



## LP_x (Nov 16, 2008)

Opps, double post.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_Holyyyy. That's a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you haul at pentagon mall btw?_

 
Yes, thats the one!

I love that place, it was like all my favourite shops in one place and it was only like 10 minutes on the metro.


----------



## trinity27109 (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG! What an amazingly beautiful haul! There are no words...enjoy!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy cow! Did you have to buy another suitcase for all that?


----------



## couturesista (Nov 16, 2008)

So this is what I missed on the 6th, I'm soooooo jealous! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

!!!!!  Wow, enjoy!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 16, 2008)

Amazing! I'll be the same when I go to America, there are so many brands not available here that I want to try. And of course cheaper MAC.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 16, 2008)

*passes out* you got so many good things! Enjoy!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Yes, thats the one!

I love that place, it was like all my favourite shops in one place and it was only like 10 minutes on the metro._

 
Same! That was the first MAC store I've ever walked into 
I love that mall


----------



## gdsepu (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome haul, enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow thats amazing!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 16, 2008)

Sooooo jealous! I want the Little Darlings so bad!


----------



## pinkpsp (Nov 17, 2008)

Congratz ! This is one JUICY haul !!!!!! Love it !


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 18, 2008)

wow! All i can say is wow


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

now i need to wipe that drool of my face, because i am so envious of your haul! hope you have fun with it!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Merry Christmas to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was the best christmas present i've ever bought myself


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 18, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome haulage!  I love to see hauls like this!!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG
wow!!


----------



## ceci (Nov 19, 2008)

Yummy!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG! enjoy your goodies...


----------



## Aurynn (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazing! I can imagine you had a great time in DC


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you!

I had an amazing time in DC, I was there for election night and everything, so it was really exciting for me


----------

